# New to showing HELP



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am new to showing goats and my daughters and I have just bought 4 registered does and 1 registered buck to start a little family of goats. I don't know much about showing and need to learn. Do you have any ideas on resources?


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

Well you are at the right place for info. The people here are fantastic. I have just joined and in the same pen as you and so far the info here is incredible


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes I agree they are great I have had lots of help with my new endeavor.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!

What breed are you planning or showing? And what type of shows? Here is a good site that I found for Market animals...mainly boers...


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

oops...hehehe
http://www.sa-boergoats.com/asp/4h/Goat-Facts/Feeding-and-Showing-4H-Market-Goats.asp


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scroll down to the bottom of this page for info.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am showing Nubians. Is there much difference from fitting a meat goat vs a dairy goat?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sorry I have ABSOLUTELY NO experience in dairy shows. I just recently (2 weeks ago) bought our first full blood nubians and only yesterday our first FB Alpine...I'm sure there are tons of people on here with experience to help you! Good luck!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you look in the 4H/FFA area, that should have some tips on showing.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks karen. My daughter is one year away from 4h but we want to get a jump on it. There aren't really any dairy goat people in our area that I know of. I will try our local 4h though.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Emilieanne is the version for this ill pm her and tell her to jump in over


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and welcome! Your in the perfect place with amazing people and amazing info. Id never leave these people. They never seem to get tiered of my constant question eather!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks goatgirl! 

I didn't already see it. 
But, the info I can give you is from my mini dairy breeds 
It's really easy, (Atleast I think) haha. 
How old are your children? 
Because that's has a big roll in how y'all show. 
Also, what state are you in?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey sorry took me a while. Eight just barely and six. We live in utah. I might show with the girls as well.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Alrighty, it's ok

But idk bout up there, down here in Florida, 5+ is the showing age so, look like they're good 
For you, you need to be showing in an open show. Not youth. They can show in youth though until 19.

What really helps is watching some shows on YouTube just type in dairy goat shows. Click on any!

Also, when you go to show, watching and listening to the judge before you show helps!!

The best thing to start out with is a baby, they're easier. 
And just walking them around anywhere, keep them on your right side though. 
Once you think they understand walking around on your right side and not jumping, 
Try walking them in a circle (with their head up and looking proper) 
If you think they got that, try working with their feet and placing them in the right place. 
Front should be straight down and backs should be out a lil bit. 
Here's a pic of my girl looking good for show:









I know I'm forgetting some things.. Any more the your curious about, ask me


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

There is a series of Youtube videos by Purina about showing dairy goats. called "How to properly show your goat" by purinamills


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much. It is great to know I can ask for help. We are going to start this year with babies. We have four does and one buck. Do you recommend that I show the buck? He is our herd sire and I would like to get him some acclaim if possible.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> Thank you so much. It is great to know I can ask for help. We are going to start this year with babies. We have four does and one buck. Do you recommend that I show the buck? He is our herd sire and I would like to get him some acclaim if possible.


Oh yes! If you can find a show to show him at, absolutely need to show him! 
They might be "gross" but I think they're cute


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

lol. I know what you mean. When you show? do you shave their face or do you just blend it?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> lol. I know what you mean. When you show? do you shave their face or do you just blend it?


I don't touch their face. My goats hair isn't that thick though.. Some people shave it though too. 
I try and only get goats with fine pin straight hair. (I live in Florida and it's too hot! Lol)

Also, if you want to show at a show but think they'll be too wild, show them anyway! If the judge is experienced, they won't care and will look beyond that.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok. Do they have shows for unregistered goats of a breed type?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> Ok. Do they have shows for unregistered goats of a breed type?


Yeah, in youth shows. 
I don't believe they do for open shows though.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

ok. What exactly is a recorded grade?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> ok. What exactly is a recorded grade?


Recorded grade is when two registered goats but are not the same breed, breed to have like a better meat producer or better milk production. 
Make sense?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh yes that makes sense. What does BOB mean? Sorry lots of questions. Also breeding up is entirely different than grade stock. Can you breed up any doe?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> Oh yes that makes sense. What does BOB mean? Sorry lots of questions. Also breeding up is entirely different than grade stock. Can you breed up any doe?


Not quite sure what bob is... Hmmm! 
And I'm guessing by breeding up you mean making your stock better? 
If you do, then yes! 
The breeder that I got my first doe from bred up her doe and now my doe is 75 nigerian dwarf and 25% Nubian, which makes her udder HUGE!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

rdmtnranch said:


> Oh yes that makes sense. What does BOB mean? Sorry lots of questions. Also breeding up is entirely different than grade stock. Can you breed up any doe?


Best of breed?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

What a pretty girl, Emilieanne! And she obviously has delightful manners.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> What a pretty girl, Emilieanne! And she obviously has delightful manners.


Haha! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I was thinking best of breed. Thanks


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmm, probably! 

Interesting, new term of the day, BOB, best of breed!


----------

